# Live/Frozen Ducks for Training



## ThunderRoad (Feb 14, 2012)

Hi Guys, I am not sure of the legality of using live and/or frozen ducks for training but I am sick of using smaller birds to train. What do y'all do? Is there any way that I can purchase ducks for training or is that illegal altogether? I appreciate any tips.

Brian


----------



## king killer delete (Feb 14, 2012)

No its not illegal. Make sure when you train that you have a receipt for your birds and make sure you train in private so you do not get a complaint  from some one. Good Luck and Good training.


----------



## jerry russell (Feb 14, 2012)

ThunderRoad said:


> Hi Guys, I am not sure of the legality of using live and/or frozen ducks for training but I am sick of using smaller birds to train. What do y'all do? Is there any way that I can purchase ducks for training or is that illegal altogether? I appreciate any tips.
> 
> Brian



Brian, you can find them for sale frozen on-line. I can't think of the name of the place but Old South HRC runs there hunt test events there and you can get frozen and live ducks there.


----------



## NGaHunter (Feb 14, 2012)

Nope not illegal...have about 100 in a freezer now that I picked up at the last Atlanta Hunt Test


----------



## HuntinDawg89 (Feb 14, 2012)

Just to make it clear, it may be illegal to use dead/frozen wild birds to train with, but it is legal with pen raised birds.  Pen raised birds have one of their toes cut off so the game warden can tell the difference.  Also, as someone else said keep your receipt with you.

I have heard of people using wild birds that they had breasted out and then either sewn back up or duct taped closed without the breast and guts.  The thought in doing this was that they would avoid the problem of "wanton waste" because they were training with birds which were actually cleaned for consumption.

I am not a lawyer or game warden, so take it for what it's worth.


----------



## fishndinty (Feb 14, 2012)

HuntinDawg89 said:


> Just to make it clear, it may be illegal to use dead/frozen wild birds to train with, but it is legal with pen raised birds.  Pen raised birds have one of their toes cut off so the game warden can tell the difference.  Also, as someone else said keep your receipt with you.
> 
> I have heard of people using wild birds that they had breasted out and then either sewn back up or duct taped closed without the breast and guts.  The thought in doing this was that they would avoid the problem of "wanton waste" because they were training with birds which were actually cleaned for consumption.
> 
> I am not a lawyer or game warden, so take it for what it's worth.



It's tough to prove wanton waste if the birds are used for training, too.  That IS a use for the bird...


----------



## ThunderRoad (Feb 15, 2012)

jerry russell said:


> Brian, you can find them for sell frozen on-line. I can't think of the name of the place but Old South HRC runs there hunt test events there and you can get frozen and live ducks there.



Jerry I found a place in SC and another in IL from the RTF forum. They sell and ship live birds so I will give it a try. Thanks for the direction brother.


----------



## SMASHINFOWL (Feb 15, 2012)

Thunder what's the name of those places you found ... I need some birds too


----------



## ThunderRoad (Feb 15, 2012)

www.frostwaterfowl.com

I just emailed the guy, so I really do not know if they are still in business. I am going to try about a dozen and see what type of shape they are in. He is supposed to email me back the price as well.


----------



## ThunderRoad (Feb 15, 2012)

NGaHunter said:


> Nope not illegal...have about 100 in a freezer now that I picked up at the last Atlanta Hunt Test



If you do not mind me asking what did you pay per bird? PM if you want. Thanks

Brian


----------



## SMASHINFOWL (Feb 15, 2012)

Thanks bud...let me know if you hear something


----------



## Tag-a-long (Feb 15, 2012)

NGaHunter said:


> Nope not illegal...have about 100 in a freezer now that I picked up at the last Atlanta Hunt Test



That's where I get most of mine.  



ThunderRoad said:


> If you do not mind me asking what did you pay per bird? PM if you want. Thanks
> 
> Brian



Are you looking for live birds or do you just want some mallards to train with?  For the price of a club membership and some sweat equity working tests/training days most clubs will give you a few birds after a test (and you get the added benefit of training your dog!).  

Price is going to vary depending on quantity  - most clubs buy 200-300 for a hunt test weekend.


----------



## sneaking squanto (May 7, 2014)

Anyone know where I can buy some frozen ducks from?


----------



## krazybronco2 (May 7, 2014)

sneaking squanto said:


> Anyone know where I can buy some frozen ducks from?



i think skeeter branch sells frozen birds for $10 a bird it isnt bad. but if i were you i would look for some live ducks on craigslist (i have found some really ugly ducks for free on craigslist) and use them as live fliers (just use a very open choke) ask thompson Z71 and i how we know. then you can get one more use out of the bird for just a little more money. also you can simulate a crippled bird with a live bird (most of the time get a dog very excited) if you have a puppy or even an older dog pigeons are cheap and great birds for live bird training, but really good for puppies.


----------

